# Muslim in Germany



## Muslimsexpat

Hi all,

I'm an Egyptian Muslim guy, relocating to Germany soon to continue my postgraduate studies.
Actually, I'm a religious muslim, and I love my religion, So.... What is it like for a muslim to live in germany? and what about society? Will I be accepted?
To be honest, I chose Germany to do my postgraduate studies in as i know Germany is the most open minded western country, and the least racist against muslims/arabs.
Other countries like USA and France are far more racist against Muslims/Arabs, And i'm not talking of rumors, i'm talking of facts and experiences.
Yet, I'm still afraid of the Anti-Muslim and Anti-Arab attitude in europe and west,
For Example, Do u know how i found out about this forum? its so disappointing, I was googling something, when I found a search result of "are there any genuine egyptian men?" 
Actually the title was so weird, so i checked it, It's a topic here in the Egypt expats forum, Western people talking about how dishonest, liar and tricky egyptian men are! and that they follow western women and deceive them blah blah blah! actually i think racism and stereotyping is too stupid even to be replied on, yet this attitude worries me!
Especially that -as i said before- I'm a religious muslim,
Another example is what happened to Marwa El-Sherbiny, the egyptin lady who was killed in Germany by an idiot racist as he didn't like her Hijab!
All what i want is to live in peace and complete my studies without troubles, Will it be available?

Thanks


----------



## twostep

It sounds like you have a big chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Muslimsexpat

twostep said:


> It sounds like you have a big chip on your shoulder.


Huh? i don't think that sentence answers my previous questions!


----------



## apogee

Canada is the place for you. Germany is not as open-minded as you seem to think. Canadians are very tolerant and respectful, many are even curious and inviting.


----------



## jojo

I think people take as they find in most western countries, but sadly stereotypes are there and are used to define race, religion, culture creed etc., just as your post and questions have done. The only way for you to know what its like is to go there and see how you find it. I'm sure if you are pleasant and keep yourself to yourself you'll be just fine. On the other hand if your religion is so important that you feel you need to be in a muslim environment, then maybe seek out other muslims in Germany ??

Jo xxx


----------



## Muslimsexpat

apogee said:


> Canada is the place for you. Germany is not as open-minded as you seem to think. Canadians are very tolerant and respectful, many are even curious and inviting.


Hi apogee, thank you for advice,

As i said before i made a very well research before stating what i said, And i said "racists against arabs/muslims" so i'm not talking in general, i'm talking particularly about situation to arabs/muslims, and -as i suppose you know- there are many other factors affect any western community's view of muslims and arabs.

Another very important point is that: its so hard to be admitted to a scholarship/University in Canada and USA, far more difficult than Germany, why? as they require so many requests in Canada and USA, for example the GRE test.

Thank you for you advice


----------



## Muslimsexpat

jojo said:


> I think people take as they find in most western countries, but sadly stereotypes are there and are used to define race, religion, culture creed etc., just as your post and questions have done. The only way for you to know what its like is to go there and see how you find it. I'm sure if you are pleasant and keep yourself to yourself you'll be just fine. On the other hand if your religion is so important that you feel you need to be in a muslim environment, then maybe seek out other muslims in Germany ??
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo, Yes i know i have to take the risk and try, yet i wanted to know more about the situation, may be from experienced people, That's why i made this topic,

Actually i tried using German chat rooms, but my knowledge of German is almost zero (another problem, huh?  )

Thank you for the idea, good point,

Stay safe


----------



## siobhanwf

Muslimsexpat said:


> H
> 
> Actually i tried using German chat rooms, but my knowledge of German is almost zero (another problem, huh?  )
> 
> Thank you for the idea, good point,
> 
> Stay safe


Will it actually be possible for you to continue your studies in Germany, with as you say, a zero knowledge of the language?


----------



## Muslimsexpat

siobhanwf said:


> Will it actually be possible for you to continue your studies in Germany, with as you say, a zero knowledge of the language?


Yes, I'm admitted to an international program, Fully-taught in English,

About interacting with people and society: of course it will be very difficult, But I will try to acquire the language, Or may be I will try to take a course as soon as i go, not sure yet.


----------



## siobhanwf

Muslimsexpat said:


> Yes, I'm admitted to an international program, Fully-taught in English,
> 
> About interacting with people and society: of course it will be very difficult, But I will try to acquire the language, Or may be I will try to take a course as soon as i go, not sure yet.



Perhaps if you start learning before you go you will be ahead


----------



## Muslimsexpat

siobhanwf said:


> Perhaps if you start learning before you go you will be ahead



I know  but what to do? I work here, and I don't have time to be enrolled in a class or course, anyways i will try :confused2:

Thank you for advice


----------



## fishooX

I came to Berlin 8 moths ago. To be honest I was a bit afraid that Germans are not that eager to speak English, but it seems that the young ones find that even cool.

You ll have some issues with the older ones and certainly no change of English concerning public services !!

Now regarding the open mindedness of the inhabitants, I have read of discrimination issues in terms of people speaking English or not. 


I am very interested to the German disposition so I need to research this kind of issues more !!!


----------



## Muslimsexpat

fishooX said:


> I came to Berlin 8 moths ago. To be honest I was a bit afraid that Germans are not that eager to speak English, but it seems that the young ones find that even cool.
> 
> You ll have some issues with the older ones and certainly no change of English concerning public services !!
> 
> Now regarding the open mindedness of the inhabitants, I have read of discrimination issues in terms of people speaking English or not.
> 
> 
> I am very interested to the German disposition so I need to research this kind of issues more !!!


Thanks for the advice, yes man I'm aware with that problem too, Actually I'm admitted to an international course which is fully-taught in English, Even though there was no English registration form and I had to translate the German one and use it for the registration!

But I think this problem can be solved by getting help from friends, And as you mentioned young German people have no problem in talking English,

Wish you good luck in you stay


----------



## Seb*

Germany has a big muslim community since the 1960s. Mainly turkish descended, there are mosques in nearly every bigger city and in a lot of bigger towns.

Germans are generally very conscience and critically aware when it comes to racism. Naturally there are always the brainless idiots, you find in any country. I think you can't do much wrong with Germany in this aspect!


----------



## Muslimsexpat

Seb* said:


> Germany has a big muslim community since the 1960s. Mainly turkish descended, there are mosques in nearly every bigger city and in a lot of bigger towns.
> 
> Germans are generally very conscience and critically aware when it comes to racism. Naturally there are always the brainless idiots, you find in any country. I think you can't do much wrong with Germany in this aspect!


thanks for the add and help seb 

Yeah i know about Turkish people and mosques,

stay safe


----------

